# Whats ur favorite type of music and/or music group?



## ShadowCommando (Jul 14, 2009)

Hello fellow furries My name is Azoran(my dragon fursona's name). I just wanted to know what's ur favorite music genre and music group?


----------



## Aden (Jul 14, 2009)

Hello Azoran. Your font color hurts and I've seen that avatar before.

Also prog metal.


----------



## Mystic fox (Jul 14, 2009)

i guess rock would be mine


----------



## VÃ¶lf (Jul 14, 2009)

I got everything in my music library from Willie Nelson to Linkin Park, and I like just about everything to some degree.

Absolute favorite though? hmm... I like metal and punk the most. Lacuna Coil, Iron Maiden, MotÃ¶rhead, and The Offspring are my favs.


----------



## KaiFox (Jul 14, 2009)

Prog Metal, Melodic Death Metal, and Thrash Metal, in that order.


----------



## Aden (Jul 14, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> Prog Metal



ohai


----------



## sugar.husky (Jul 14, 2009)

Electronica, techno, anything with beat.


----------



## KaiFox (Jul 14, 2009)

Aden said:


> ohai


 
 You know good music.


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Jul 14, 2009)

N-n-n-n-n-n-n-noise!

Anything weird, basically. 

Everything else, also. I like a bit of everything. No exceptions.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 10, 2009)

Indian classical music


----------



## Nick (Aug 10, 2009)

Trance is my favorite kind of music...but Modest Mouse makes my favorite music.


----------



## Kaamos (Aug 10, 2009)

Folk/Viking Metal, Melodic Death Metal, and Black Metal.

Edit: I forgot favorite band, Einherjer.


----------



## Kivaari (Aug 10, 2009)

Right now I'm into Thrash, Power, and Speed Metal. Favorite band is tough, but I'll go with Artillery.


----------



## metalhead_wolfie (Aug 10, 2009)

i fucking love my industrial metal and viking metal, my two fav bands from these grneas are megaherz and amon amarth ^^


----------



## Jelly (Aug 11, 2009)

no wave
presenting ass forimjob
James Chance and the Whatever.

y r u sibe lol


----------



## Nick (Aug 11, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> no wave
> presenting ass forimjob
> 
> y r u sibe lol


 
Welcome back lol


----------



## Jelly (Aug 11, 2009)

Nick said:


> Welcome back lol



:3
Thanks.
I guess.
Wait.
This isn't good. >:{


----------



## DiveBomberBat (Aug 11, 2009)

Anything with a good message and deep lyrics. That can be hardcore, horrorcore, metal, whatever. As long as I can relate to it, I'm good.


----------



## Takun (Aug 11, 2009)

Modest Mouse.

Alternative/indie rock.


----------



## RoadDogg (Aug 11, 2009)

Rock and Roll and Heavy Metal. AC/DC and Metallica Fan 4 Life. I also like Grunge bands as well such as Nirvana and Pearl Jam. 
P.S. RIP Kurt Cobain and Cliff Burton


----------



## aftershok (Aug 11, 2009)

that's a hard one,,  so I will name a few of favs

red hot chili peppers
Sublime
George Clinton


----------



## Lyxen (Aug 11, 2009)

u wan to know?


----------



## metalhead_wolfie (Aug 11, 2009)

corey taylor in both slipknot and stone sour, he has the most epic vocals.


----------



## Kyzen (Aug 12, 2009)

Metal (any type) 

My favorite band would be Metallica (Before 2000) ....but im also throwing  System of a down in there too... because they are a great band aswell


----------



## Aden (Aug 12, 2009)

Sinister Exaggerator said:


> N-n-n-n-n-n-n-noise!



I downloaded some Merzbow yesterday.

Oh goodness what is happening to me D:


----------



## BaronWise (Aug 12, 2009)

Classic, jazz, rock.. Satisfid? lol


----------



## Milenko Foulcraze (Aug 14, 2009)

Horror Corp


----------



## Piccard (Aug 15, 2009)

My favorite artist is Iiro Rantala, definitely. You get +20 points if you know who he is.
I listen to most kinds of music. But my favorite type of music overall is Jazz.


----------



## Luthia (Aug 22, 2009)

... favourite genre - Horrorcore.
favourite group - I.C.P


----------



## CoronaRadiata (Aug 24, 2009)

Electronica, industrial, rock and ambient.


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 24, 2009)

\m/ *METAL* \m/


----------



## ArdenRedFox (Aug 24, 2009)

Metal, Trip-Hop, and Ambient


----------



## Zweihander (Aug 24, 2009)

Opera, classical, jazz, blues and ambient.


----------



## Shay Feral (Aug 24, 2009)

I'm into blues rock, classic/hard rock, 80's metal (and hair metal) and such.

My favorite band is Whitesnake \m/


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 2, 2009)

Classical, Mozart


----------



## twelvestring (Sep 3, 2009)

My favorite type of music to play is flamanco/rumbus and 12-string slide guitar(open c tuning). Favorite type to listen to chili peppers, offspring anything acustic, stevie ray, bjorn berge.


----------



## Kaizy (Sep 6, 2009)

I like mostly hardcore and screamo, but some rock, acoustic, and metal things as well

Its hard to find people interested in my music/bands :U


----------



## CinnamonApples (Sep 6, 2009)

Zweihander said:


> Opera Classical, jazz, blues and ambient.



This.


----------

